# Let the Rumors Begin...



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

According to cnet:

Apple Computer is promising to introduce some "fun new products" next week, but it was quite vague in its hint of what those products might be.

In an e-mail sent to journalists, the company merely said the invited scribes should come to Apple's Cupertino, Calif., headquarters next Tuesday to learn more.

http://news.com.com/2061-10793_3-6041547.html?part=rss&tag=6041547&subj=news


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm gonna guess new mp3 phone - maybe more then one option? and Intel iBooks's (i'm dreading the new name). and maybe a 12" Macbook pro.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

probably the already rumored Intel iBook and the touch screen iPod


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Maybe its an invite to specific press members they don't like  Sounds odd that they are invited to Apple Headquarters to show a new product.

Traditionally, hasn't it been keynote, or a new product offering via the website?(Mighty Mouse for example)


----------



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

when next week? any day scheduled?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Jgamer said:


> when next week? any day scheduled?


Apparently it's on the 28th... the day the Ricky Gervais Podcast goes into it's second "season" and will be available through paid subscription on iTunes (worldwide, I believe) as well as Audible.com.

Coincidence? Probably. 

MacCentral has a little blurb: http://www.macworld.com/news/2006/02/21/event/index.php


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Probably nothing.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Although unlikely, I would love to see new Mac Minis. especially if they are media centers. I have my eye on a few LCD TVs that would be a perfect fit.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I hope they're bringing out the new iBooks....I'm holding out for one of those instead of going with the MBP!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Apparently it's on the 28th... the day the Ricky Gervais Podcast goes into it's second "season" and will be available through paid subscription on iTunes (worldwide, I believe) as well as Audible.com.


whoohoo! Karl Dilkington edition iPods!!


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Apparently it's on the 28th... the day the Ricky Gervais Podcast goes into it's second "season" and will be available through paid subscription on iTunes (worldwide, I believe) as well as Audible.com.
> 
> Coincidence? Probably.


I'm peeved that the podcast will be available thru paid subscription now.

Good for a laugh now and then, but definitely not worth $6.50US for four "or more" half hours of drivel.

I wish they'd just keep the Channel 4 and hosting advertisements in the podcast, and their random mentioning of Extras, etc.


Curious as to what it will be, but if it is just a content update, I'm sure that would be reason enough to just have a small set of journalists at their headquarters.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> whoohoo! Karl Dilkington edition iPods!!


complete with all the monkey news you can handle, and then some!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

"fun new products" ... don't think it would be a new iBook or Mini ... these would both be big releases. Probably iPod related or a product like the Airport Express...something like that.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> whoohoo! Karl Dilkington edition iPods!!


Inexpensive, slow to respond, only plays a techno remix of _I could eat a knob at night_, and usually couldn't be bothered to work? 

I love that Podcast.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

jicon said:


> I'm peeved that the podcast will be available thru paid subscription now.
> 
> Good for a laugh now and then, but definitely not worth $6.50US for four "or more" half hours of drivel.
> 
> I wish they'd just keep the Channel 4 and hosting advertisements in the podcast, and their random mentioning of Extras, etc.


I'm not... I couldn't hear their show prior (on Xfm) and am willing to pay to hear them--it may be drivel, but it's GOLD comedic drivel. 

Besides, how else is Karl going to survive? Walking dogs and delivering the paper just won't go very far to pay the rent in London.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

HowEver said:


> I heard they were bringing back the Newton.


No, first the eMate _then_ the Newton.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

My $0.02 worth. The three most likely things to be announced are:

- New iBook with an Intel processor (but it won't be a dual core to keep the cost down)

- New Mac Mini with an Intel processor (but it won't be a dual core to keep the cost down)

- The often rumored Media Center (whatever the hell that is).


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Besides, how else is Karl going to survive?


Suzanne's largesse?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

My 2 cents ...

1) iPod boombox
2) Airport Express A/V

... and more video content announcements.

I think iBook/mini announcements will happen closer to April 1.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The Doug said:


> No, first the eMate _then_ the Newton.


Then the Pippin.


----------



## pochien (Mar 18, 2005)

Think Secret states reasonable speculation suggests the debut of further Intel-based Macs or a new video iPod.

woha...i want a touch-screen iPod that can play video!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't know how Macintel hardware would qualify as "fun new products". The emphasis on "fun". Will Photobooth 2.0 be a videobooth like MuchMusic's Speakers' Corner?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> whoohoo! Karl Dilkington edition iPods!!


These will be completely circular, like his head. They'll be all clickwheel. Unfortunately, there won't be anything inside.


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Will Photobooth 2.0 be a videobooth like MuchMusic's Speakers' Corner?


You don't need a videobooth. iMovie already can record directly from the iSight.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

I can read the future, from the slice of lemon ! ! ! floating in my freshly brewed cup of herbal tea. lol.

Thinking new toys ???

A ) Mac Mini with the Intel chip ???
This seems like the most logical step, and will happen without a doubt ???

B ) G5 with a dual Intel chip, wow ???
It's written in the sky ! ! ! oops, I meant to say in my tea cup, these darn herbs, they smell funny, and make me feel hungry now, oops, darn it, back to the subject... what was it ??? I need to lie down, I feel so relaxed. lol
Since they now have the Quad out, and need something faster, and the Intel chip on the new G5 OS native is only other logical step, and matter of Months I say, this mostly deserves to happen, and when it does ! ! ! the next step would be the Quad Intel ! wowababang ! Power........ where are you beasty ??? comme to papa
I can now hear a song in my head. dream dream dreaaaaaaam......dreaaaaaaaaaam, dream, dream dreaaaaaaam..........

C ) iPod with a larger screen ???
Remember the previous Key Notes ??? with the large iPod under the arm thing Steve hinted at ??? Me thinks it's not just a hint ! ! ! maybe to view DVD's, play cd's and mp3's with a large and fast lap top HD in it ??? how about a touch screen ???

D ) iPhone, revamped most definitely, to take the multiples bugs out ( because I want one ), and increase the capacity of songs it holds.

E ) iSight HD ???
Remember Steve's previous Key Notes, when he made a big thing about developing High definition and bringing it to the Mac, then he came out with the cool stuff ! ! ! what about if the cool stuff was to come on the desk top in HD, and the whole thing behind this new HD technology, was all in the software to drive it ??? through a new and improved iSightHD ???

I can't see anymore in the future, my lemon has sunk to the bottom of my tea cup, but that's enough to keep a few minds going, if not a few more rumors. lol

Denis : )

PS : I need a few beers, this seeing in the future thing got me thirsty. lol


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> I don't know how Macintel hardware would qualify as "fun new products". The emphasis on "fun".


Agreed -- emphasis on fun, and further emphasis on *new*. Something big enough to invite the press, but not big enough to invite the press to a theatre in downtown San Francisco (unless the idea is to mess with people's heads). 

No pro products. Nothing strictly utilitarian. 

A Mac mini with long-rumoured PVR etc. functionality might fit the bill. Certainly, a new mini has to come along sooner or later, but without significant new features it's not worth much more than a press release.

A big-screen touch-screen iPod might be fun if it weren't a recipe for unprecedented whining about scratches. (They will have to invent scratch-proof polycarbonate before releasing this one.)

I'm going to predict something relatively minor and previously rumoured: video-enabled Airport Express. Stream movies and iTMS video content to your TV. 

And I'll put a longshot bet on some kind of significant new product or revision to a product line. Like an iPod with wireless or a built-in camera, for example.


----------



## itaca (May 12, 2005)

*bluetooth and RDS enabled add-on for iPods*

Something you can use with the connection to any radio radio with RDS to display songs and playlists.

no wires required


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

AppleInsider.com has the following: 

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1547

Anybody know what their track record is in terms of being correct?


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

We'll find out next week. I think if you have any new products ready, you should roll them out immediately. We're talking technology here and you know your shareholders will be smiling once those products get announced and the shares grow a few bucks.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

13.3" MacBook (no more "iBook"). Hopefully it'll include audio-in, DVI-out, FrontRow, and iSight. That'll make it a lock for me.

Intel Mac mini. Make it Core Duo and wintel users will eat'em up like M&Ms.

Include several Universal Binary games with these two computers. The complete Pangaea line (Bugdom 2, Otto-Matic, Enigmo, Nanosaur 2, CroMag Rally) would be cheap for Apple but instantly make these Macs great off-the-shelf game machines.

Then do something really cool: resurrect Shutter glasses (see http://www.pangeasoft.net/nano2/3dglasses.html), but cheaper and LCD compatible. A good Apple/Pangaea colaboration here would be extremely _*fun! *_

(But at least include a pair of anaglyph glasses with each MacBook and Mac mini. That would still qualify as "fun.")

And how about Bluetooth joypads, too?

How about an improved home server product? The Mac mini could include an application with enhancements over the built-in web-sharing, including one-click iLife integration? (Really, it's just Apache with a better gui for mom&dad.) You could call it the Xserve mini!! (Ok, don't do that.)

*but most importantly....*

How 'bout an inexpensive iSub for Macs? Runs on internal batteries, maybe recharges over USB, and plugs into the *audio-out* (not USB). Keep it small, this thing is for laptop owners on-the-go: no bigger than a laptop battery pack. Needs to slip easily into a laptop bag.

Why not USB? USB audio is still flaky. I can't tell you how many headaches the iSub gave me. There's a reason the Sound Sticks changed from USB to audio-out years ago....

Of course, to make it non-USB, Apple will have to allow audio from of the built-in speakers and the audio-out port at the same time. The fact that Apple doesn't allow this is the *number one issue* that has pissed me off over the years.


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

pochien said:


> Think Secret states reasonable speculation suggests the debut of further Intel-based Macs or a new video iPod.
> 
> woha...i want a touch-screen iPod that can play video!


Yeah! And it will come with a nice little wipe to clean your screen each time you touch it!


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

If they're inviting the press, it's going to have to be something of interest to the wide world, not just mac fans. In other words, updated iBooks won't cut it. I'm guessing it will actually be a new product in the Apple lineup — new and different enough that they believe it will get good coverage.


----------



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

ya know.. this doesnt mean strictly hardware. Maybe they are once again going to oust microsoft by coming up with more enginious software that will once again blow the world away, maybe new stuff so impressive they have to announce it to the world rather than just release it!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

iBoom 

-wireless boom box for iPod 
-compatible with Nano and 5G only
-comes in black or white
-flat form factor with integrated speaker (think Bang&Olufsen Beosound)
-can mount on wall
-works with Apple remote
-integrated airport express


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

satchmo said:


> iBoom
> 
> -wireless boom box for iPod
> -compatible with Nano and 5G only
> ...


I would buy one of these for sure ... and an Airport Express A/V.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd like to add I don't think it'll be plain ol' hardware - whilst some of us might consider it so, the majority sees no 'fun' in that.

i wonder if there's significance in the iCal graphic.

and i've been thinking about this Mac Mini PVR thing... Could they squeeze that kind of hardware into the unit as it is today? If they had to make it bigger, it wouldn't be 'mini' anymore! 

So I wonder if they'll make some kind of outboard PVR. Some kind of hard drive and hardware encoder in a box... it might stack with the mini, but it wouldn't rule out all those other mac owners who might want a slice of the PVR action. Heck it might even intergrate with FrontRow 2.0.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

They say it will be 'fun' new products. I wonder if it could be the iBuzz.

http://www.ibuzzusa.com/

Warning NSFW.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

iBuzz? Crappy name. How about the iBrator?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

*new video ipod*

With a new announcement of new TV content:

Bravo - project runway, inside the actor's studio

http://nbcumv.com/release_detail.nbc/entertainment-20060222000000-bravolaunchesonit.html

I think Tuesday's announcement will focus on a new VIDEO IPOD.

Something 'Fun' definitely negates new computer stuff.. more likely iPod related.
We just got new mac/laptop announcements.

shameless plug, my blog: http://www.thetvaddict.com


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> iBuzz? Crappy name. How about the iBrator?


That might appeal to women...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

UCGrafix said:


> C ) iPod with a larger screen ???
> Remember the previous Key Notes ??? with the large iPod under the arm thing Steve hinted at ??? Me thinks it's not just a hint ! ! ! maybe to view DVD's, play cd's and mp3's with a large and fast lap top HD in it ??? how about a touch screen ???


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just saw this alleged leaked product shot of either a Mac Tablet or a new iPod...

http://www.macshrine.com/2006/02/23/first-real-ipod-video-shots/

Note on the bottom right hand corner the "Apple-esque" part number.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Number on the bottom is M8719ZA, which is already taken for: 

Apple Mac OS X Server 
(Full Product - SKU: M8719ZA)


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

enaj said:


> Number on the bottom is M8719ZA, which is already taken for:
> 
> Apple Mac OS X Server
> (Full Product - SKU: M8719ZA)



So you're implying it's a fake? (wouldn't surprise me if it is)


----------



## AlephNull (Jan 28, 2005)

enaj said:


> Number on the bottom is M8719ZA, which is already taken for:
> 
> Apple Mac OS X Server
> (Full Product - SKU: M8719ZA)


Looks more like MB719Z/A, which would fit the code designations of other ipods, which are designated MAxxxxx i believe.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

That's what i would call an iPod.
I like it !
I like it a lot ! ! !

Nice iTunes phone Rumor as well.

Touch screen MacBook Pro, nice.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

AlephNull said:


> Looks more like MB719Z/A, which would fit the code designations of other ipods, which are designated MAxxxxx i believe.


You are correct, it is in fact a *B* not an 8.

Here's another leaked pic. Looks like same design.
http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/leaked-ipod-video-picture


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't really wanna see a bigger screen on the iPod..... I just had mine ordered last night.  But also I don't really care, I needed an MP3 player not a video player.

Hopefully we'll see a new Mini. That's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I am hoping for a new Mini as well, but only if it has PVR capabilities. It would be great to be able to hook it up to any size LCD TV and browse the internet wirelessly with a wireless keyboard and mouse. Just wondering what types of inputs it would have. There would have to be some type of TV tuner in there with at least a couple of options for hooking it up to a TV (HDMI, DVI, Component, etc.). It might not be that mini afterall. And without PVR capability, you're still better off with the Imac.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Frankly, that just looks like older Studio Display photoshopped to death.

http://everymac.com/monitors/apple/studio_cinema/specs/apple_studio_display_15.html


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

UCGrafix said:


> That's what i would call an iPod.
> I like it !
> I like it a lot ! ! !
> 
> ...



That phone is pretty sweet!:clap:


----------



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd like to see ipod with bluetooth. No more wires for headphones!!! yay!


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Although unlikely, I would love to see new Mac Minis. especially if they are media centers. I have my eye on a few LCD TVs that would be a perfect fit.


Apparently, according to Appleinsider, a new Mac mini is slated for this intro'on Tuesday next.I couldn't agree with you more with your mention of the media centers. If Jobs really wants to sock it to Microsoft then having an Apple media center edition is the way to go. I personally and many PC oriented friends would dump PCs altogether if the Mac could handle the HTPC applications. I'm still wondering why he introduced the Sony CEO at MacWorld last year if it didn't have anything to do with A/V and HTPC.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's brilliant, Microsoft pretty much bombed trying to get HTPCs mainstream, the same way they failed to get TabletPCs mainstream. here's one main reason why, the cost. Aside from a totally different version of the operating system (Microsoft Windows XP Media Centre Edition which is just built on top of the Home Edition), and the need to buy TV tuners (duh), expensive remotes (Apple $49 remote vs. typical $99 remote for PC). If Apple manages to have this whole TiVo Mac Mini thing going and costing under $1000 then we might just see something take off here, but I don't think it'll ever become totally mainstream unless they can really make it attractive to the average consumer. Eventually they would have to go HD tho.


----------



## Oliver_G (May 9, 2005)

*I see in my crystal ball...*

Some sort of iBook replacement with a translucent outer shell in which excess light from the LCD reflects backwards to produce light inside said housing so as to illuminate at least a portion of said translucent portion. 

(I also had a bit of help from Apple's US Patent 6,977,808)


----------



## MacMaster (Jan 22, 2006)

*Mac Rumors*

I'm guessing some sort of laptop made out of stainless steel with an optional iFlux Capacitor.

Although everyone would like to see a new Mac Mini and/or new iBook, I think Apple will introduce new Intel products throughout the year leading up to the replacement or update for the PowerMac.

Fun ... New ... Products? - I'm still going with the whole iFlux Capacitor idea.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I had my iPod ordered on Friday, the site claims it ships within 24hours (purchased from the US store). Now I know it's a weekend, but my order sheet says it won't be shipping until the 1st and won't reach it's destination till the 8th....hmmm.


----------

